# Yet another dollhouse from my lovely wife



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She's cranking out 2 or 3 of these a year. This one is a 1/12 scale grocery store:



















More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/pantry.html

All the preserves are hand-made from colored clay, suspended in colored liquid and sealed in plastic bottles. The boxes are made from pictures of antique boxes, resized and glued to wooden forms.

She was making those preserves for _months_!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Just beautiful.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Really cool. I can imagine the time that went into all the jars...


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

fantastic!! i hope her eyes are readjusting to life in the real world.lol
super great job.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Its obvious both of you are very talented!


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful as well as very detailed


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Absolutely stunning as always.

A friend from down the road also saw it and she was blown away. Then she went and had a look at the others on your web site and was blown away again.
And that is really saying something from folk who live in windy Wellington.









My friend had a suggestion for Mary's next project.
The 'Bell Book and Candle' store from Hallmark TV's The Good Witch series of TV movies. (Yes, she is a big fan of the movies and even visited the two real buildings that were used during filming on a recent visit to Canada.)
The store had a lot of jars and other cool stuff and would make a very interesting room box.
Anyway, I promised that I would make the suggestion and I have.

Alien


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

*Stunning*

Nice job


----------



## Mak33 (Aug 6, 2020)

Love it so much 😍


----------

